# IAMRA Christmas Auction



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey all, thought I would post this here. Our rescue's christmas auction is now open. There's some neat doggy toys and neat people toys, too. Everything on there has been donated to us, so any money made goes directly into the dogs. There's a couple of blanket sets, a set of dog booties, a travel-tainer, pottie-time chimes (great if you're planning on a new puppy for xmas!), a Norman Rockwell plate, amd some other general goodies for dogs. Plus each set will come with a christmas treat for the dogs in your family. 

We've had several bidders from outside of our rescue participating, so I figured I would see if there is anyone else interested. Thanks!



> “IAMRA’s Christmas Auction is now Open!”
> 
> http://www.iamra-fur-fun.com/Auction/Default.asp
> 
> ...


----------

